# Been wanting to ask about this mead for awhile now.



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dies anyone have any cataligs that show the earliest of the tall frame big tanks? I have this mead big tank that is painted red and fenders green but I'm wondering if someone painted it a long tone ago. The badge is mead brown and so is the inside of the tank but I know that was the stock color and if a bike was ordered it could if been painted. The front wood wheel is extremely warped but intact and could probably be soaked and steaightened , I would not even consider saving it but I have never seen such a wide wood wheel before. It's like double the size of most wood wheels. The back is clad and pretty wide as well so  not sure which is original. I would like to pin down a year on this bike if we could . I don't think it's late teens because it just has a earlier look to it . Maybe early teens. Thanks guys ! Lets see some catalog pics! 


















Pa - the aristocrat saddle seems to be an earlier version as well.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Pics*








Check out the ring, and another reason I think green and red was original ! Check out the leather mudflap pic!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*?*

If anyone knows where I could find a set of these thick wood wheels let me know!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

If I had to guess, I would say late teens. I believe there were no motobikes prior to 1915. Stem may be newer. saddle may be original. Fenders are def. teen 1915-1919. Crank is a guard crank, so would be newer. if that is a bit wider than most wood rims , it may be a clincher type. Early mead generally used Wood wheels.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*!*


```

```
I wouldn't be aposed to selling it or trading it for an awesome dayton 1934-40 ballooner. Only said that cause I have had two people inquire.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you post you pic of the sprocket to the sprocket thread in my signature?  Add any info about it you have.
Pleases.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2013)

*1915 to 1919*

The fenders used are 1915-19, probably closer to '19 because of the brace style. I too would like to see a tall tank in catalog pics, haven't come across a tall tank in a catalog of any year yet.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*!*

By the way this bike was found in a barn with the front wheel underneath a load of hay. It had been in the family since new so nothing had been changed that we know of.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*!*

Lets see some catalogs guys ! Nick?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 25, 2013)

What a killer bike! I'm on my way home, I'll check my catalogs.
Bricycle is right about motorbikes not being around pre-1915.
Unfortunately the only teens catalog I have is a 1914.  I do have a crusader catalog right around the same time that may have something I feel like I've seen before.  Tough one though. I personally love tall tank Ranger motorbikes, And for whatever reason they aren't in any catalogs that I've seen.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 25, 2013)

First of all I would like to start by saying, "I want it"
Secondly, as I thought the 1914 is way too early for ID'ing this one.
I did find a picture of it in this Ranger book View attachment 106092
Check it:



unfortunately it isn't dated... See here: 


At least you know it is mostly original.  Unsure about the fender braces difference as mentioned before.
MAN I WISH I HAD YOUR TRADE BIKE IN MY GARAGE, is be shipping it out tomorrow.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*!*

That one looks similar but its got the aristocrat , rare rack not like the westfield one, and the tillers! Really curious about these colors!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 25, 2013)

My 2cents:
One:
 I've never seen green anywhere in the Mead family, especially inside a fender. Leads me to believe it was an old owner re paint.  Not sure if the Red would be original aswell.  It could be, just seems like at that time they were stuck on the black or brown colors.  All red in the teens, I think Pathfinder.  Again just thinking out loud.
Two:
 The crank has to be wrong since it is a dogleg.  Don't remember ever seeing a chain guard in the teens 
This may be a bit pieced together long ago, as the fender braces are a bit later.  Maybe those replaced the originals???
Three:
 Catalogs are the models at a stock state.  As a mail order company, I believe you could customize your preferred model with say, a different seat, rack or bars.
So with the current evidence I lean towards its an old re paint with a few added/replacement pieces customized to a riders needs.
Lol!  Either that or it's 100% original.
Hahahahahaha!
Please critique my thoughts.
       -   Nick


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 25, 2013)

This should be the color of your frame.  Ya know?


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Yeah I kind of figured!*

Didn't notice that until today but I was really hoping it wasn't ! It had to be done in the 20's if it was reprinted because you don't see green leather mudflaps like that into the 30's.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to agree with Nickthecut. Those colors were put there after it was manufactured. It could have been a bike used to advertise someone's store. It could have been a delivery bike from that era. Those colors were definitely added later.


----------



## chitown (Jul 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I believe there were no motobikes prior to 1915.




Iver had them early (1914?) as well as Pope's 1st MotoBike showing up in the the *February 1913* Chicago MotorCycle and Bicycle Accessory Show.






This is the earliest Motobike documentation I've seen.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 25, 2013)

neat bike!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> First of all I would like to start by saying, "I want it"
> Secondly, as I thought the 1914 is way too early for ID'ing this one.
> I did find a picture of it in this Ranger book View attachment 106092
> Check it:
> ...



Cool info Nick,
Narrative you posted claims first ranger motorbike, picture shows the wire style braces. _just an observation_


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

Good info guys!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 26, 2013)

Last thoughts:
This is from a 1920's piece of Mead emphera.  Small image 




Seems to show the Aristocrat and similar rack, as well as the tillers.
Different sprocket.  Maybe this is a later version of yours.  A Ranger Superbe motorbike.


----------

